# Dengie Hi Fi Molasses free?  Anyone feeding it?



## tangosmum (2 December 2010)

Just come across this whilst doing some analysis on different fibre feeds,

http://www.dengie.com/pages/products/alfa-a-and-hi-fi-ranges/hi-fi-molasses-free.php

Anyone feeding it?

What are you feeding it with?

How do you neds like it..or not?


----------



## Kenzo (2 December 2010)

Yes I feed it with sugarbeat, fastfibre and the Dengie Alfa A Oil.

There is one thing however I have noticed with my latest bag, not sure if they have added something else to it but it has this strange sweet sickly smell to it now.


----------



## ThePony (2 December 2010)

I would feed it if
a) my feed store stocked it, or
b) it was cheaper than the current no molasses chaff I'm using.
But because of a I'm unlikely to find out b!!

I feed topspec topchop lite (no added sugar chaff, with some dried mint added). I feed it with water (posh mum me!) or a little sloppy sugar beet to put their supplements in. Both ours love it.


----------



## suzi (2 December 2010)

I'm feeding it.  Horses like it, no probs so far but only just started 2nd  bag.


----------



## LadyRascasse (2 December 2010)

hifi molasses free works out at 58p a kilo in the south just to give you an idea festiveneighs, i would feed it if i had my mare back as i don't like giving to much sugar to horses as they get enough naturally from grass hay etc.


----------



## lochpearl (2 December 2010)

Ok so what is the difference between that, the hifi lite and the good doer?? I am looking for something with no calories for my chaps but to give them something to eat with their supplements.


----------



## ThePony (2 December 2010)

hifi lite and good doer both have sugar added in the form of a low sugar molasses. I won't feed mine food with sugar added to it (blows their mind and messes with their feet!) which is why I choose a non-molassed chaff.  I think the good doer is designed as a complete feed, but if you are adding supplements anyway you may find you are better off with just a chaff.


----------



## lochpearl (2 December 2010)

Brill, so with one fussy eater and one pig, do you think this one will be a good idea and better for them?


----------



## Jesstickle (2 December 2010)

I feed it and mine seems to really like it. It has something in to make it palatable because it smells like herbs. She prefers it to alfaA which surprised me a bit but I'm glad she does. She doesn't like the nuts in it though. (There are just a few mixed in, I assume grass nuts?) She leaves them. But out of a whole scoop there are probably about six in there so hardly a big issue!


----------



## MissTyc (2 December 2010)

I feed it (with balancer, no hard feed) and mine look fab on it!


----------



## tangosmum (2 December 2010)

MissTyc said:



			I feed it (with balancer, no hard feed) and mine look fab on it!
		
Click to expand...

What balancer do you all feed?


----------



## Milkmaid (2 December 2010)

I feed it with Baileys lo-cal and they love it! 

I also feed Sloppy A&P Fast Fibre soaked with warm water with it when the weather is this cold as a way of getting extra fluid into them. No other concentrates just good quality hage.


----------

